# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Predictions of 2000 U.S. Presidential Race

## Steve Machol

> Originally posted by Pete <FONT COLOR=#FF0000>'tool of the Oligarchy'</FONT> Hanlin:
> 
> _PS- Hey, how about a few predictions on how the race will turn out?!?! That's one of the fun things about election year! I want percentages folks... maybe I can even think of a prize or two (like, maybe Bush/Cheney bumper stickers...  )._


Good idea!  Here's what I see happening.

Al Gore will get a bump in the polls from the Democratic convention that will put him in a statistical tie with Bush.  However this will soon wear off and Bush will once again pull ahead.

Over the next couple of months Bush will maintain his lead in the polls - with percentages fluctuating between 4-12%.  His low point will come after he makes a gaffe in the debates.  However the damage isn't permanent and he recovers.

Then in the last two weeks before the election, Gore will start to gain ground again.  The press will do everything it can to make people believe that the race is 'too close to call'.  

The truth however is that the results were never in doubt.  Gore will not be able to escape the dark cloud of Clinton that hangs over him, and the people will want to put the whole sorry mess of the current Administration behind them. Bush wins with a minor electoral landslide.

Here's the final results:

Popular vote:
 Bush - 49% Gore - 44% Buchanan - 5% Nader - 2% Others - &lt;1%

Electoral vote:
 Bush - 327 votes Gore - 211 votes

------------------
Steve
OptiBoard Administrator


[This message has been edited by Steve Machol (edited 08-13-2000).]

[This message has been edited by Pete Hanlin (edited 08-14-2000).]

----------


## mikeh

I have to agree with your pick of George W. I'm not sure who's pulling the RNC strings but they are certainly a lot more savvy and media smart than the Party has ever shown before.

Bill Daley is a sharp man, but his background is steeped in Chicago politics and it's difficult to describe that as competitive.

The good economy works against the Dems because it removes many of the social issues and nobody really believes that Clinton/Gore had anything to do with the economic growth.

It will get "dirty" towards the end as Gore realizes he won't win. 

Congress might be another story. The American electorate seems to wisely avoid letting one party have the Legislative and Executive at the same time.I think the last eight years have been a good example of the classic - "the President proposes and Congress disposes."

----------


## Blake

*Looking into my crystal ball*

Bush will get 53% of the popular vote, Gore 42%, and the remaining 5% to the rest.

The surprising part will be in the Electoral College, where neither major candidate will receive a majority due to a small group of electors casting votes for a third candidate, probably McCain.

The election will then be in the hands of the Republican-controlled House, when all of a sudden China will declare war on Taiwan.  Congress will be forced to put off electing the president to debate entering the new war in the Pacific.  As the crisis escalates, Clinton will convince the weary legislators to just allow him to stay in office.

The Democrats will use their mastery of repetition in the media (how many times did we hear "censure" or "doesn't rise to the level..." during the impeachment?) to convince America to elect Clinton "President For Life" to deal with what will by then be World War III.  We'll also be in a Depression, since all of the Chinese manufacturing workers will be fighting in the war.  To combat this, Clinton will propose raising the minimum wage.

Bush will go back to Texas where he will enjoy political success for years to come.  Gore will sell all his earth-tone shirts and go to the rainforests (jungle) to be one with nature.  

Of course, my predictions could be wrong - just like the one about the end of the world back in December.  If so, Steve's predictions seem most likely...

Blake

[This message has been edited by Blake (edited 08-13-2000).]

----------


## mikeh

I can't wait for the movie! Who do you see being cast as Henry Hyde?

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I  believe Steve has presented a likely scenario (and one which I would enjoy watching  :) ).  I'll be interested to see what happens during this week's DNC...

I expect that Gore (as Steve predicts) will pull nearly even through the week... UNLESS there is a major screwup with the convention (and the Dems seem to be capable of screwing it up... witness the "Playboy Debaucle" of the past week).  I think Gore is wound so tight right now that anything (including a reinvention of himself that actually sells with the American public) could happen.

I think Bush's soft side will come out during the debates (i.e., his record in Texas can be  intelligently criticized by Gore... the press will no doubt eat this up given the chance).  In the end, however, I see it like this:

Bush 51%
Gore 46%
Buchanon &lt;1%
Others 3%

I think it will be closer in the Electoral College, because Gore will inevitably win New York and California...  The clinching factors will be the Hispanic vote- which will be moderately in favor of the Republicans and the Black vote, which will be conspicuously absent this time around (after years of support, the Democrat Party owes them a candidate on the national ticket).

I like Blake's Tom Clancy version of events (though not the outcome he predicts), and I especially agree with Steve's prediction that the press will call it "too close to call" even after the rest of the nation has figured out George W. is going to be the next President.  As to the "no one actually believes this administration is responsible for the good economy..."- there are lots of dillusioned folks (many can be seen every night at 5pm and 11pm) who actually think so (in reality, the Dems and Reps should be thanking Alan Greenspan).

GOP~ete "It's gonna be a nasty three months... fortunately, the Olympics will break things up some."

----------


## happymeal

I have to agree with the general opinion here of Bush being the winner in November,however I would add a few details.I think that Bush will get a huge majority in the electoral vote,and his positive message will carry over to some the congressional races.The Republican majority will increase by 4-5 seats in the house and 1-2 seats in the senate.Tom Brokejaw and Dan Blather will talk about the angry white male vote again and Geraldo will commit suicide on live television :).My opinion on the economy is that we are doing well despite Clinton, his policies will not be felt for a couple years to come.The boom we have enjoyed can be credited to Ronald Wilson Reagan,he gave us the 401k plan and the IRA that have helped average income earners invest in the market,adding billions of dollars to the market.

----------


## Judy Canty

Regardless of my political affiliation, there WILL be an inauguration and that means there WILL be an Inaugural Ball and I WILL be there!

----------


## Blake

> Originally posted by happymeal:
> [I]...and Geraldo will commit suicide on live television   :).[I]


It'll probably be Pay-Per-View, but darn well worth it!

("it" being the event quoted)



[This message has been edited by Blake (edited 08-14-2000).]

----------


## mikeh

I'm confused - which is on pay per view - Geraldo's suicide or Judy at the Innaugral Ball? Or both?

----------


## Bev Heishman

Judy,

I will join you at the inaugural ball.  Last time my friends rode the elevator with Michael Bolton. 
Bev 

[This message has been edited by Bev Heishman (edited 08-18-2000).]

----------


## Bob Rihl

In view of the rump convention, I don't think Pat Buchanan's going to make it this time.

------------------


"Come see me now, heah?"

----------


## Judy Canty

Bev, 
Which IB will you be attending?  We always go to the one hosted by the Veterans' Administration.
Judy

----------


## EYERX

I'm doing a write in foe HOWARD STERN

----------


## Bob Rihl

> Originally posted by EYERX:
> _I'm doing a write in foe HOWARD STERN_


Well, I'm doing one for Lester Maddox. In fact, I DID write his name in for Chief Justice of The Georgia Supreme Court last time. He didn't make it.

------------------


"Come see me now, heah?"

----------


## shanbaum

Well, this is kinda neat - we'll be able to look back in November and see who made the most accurate prediction.

Hmm... this is a bit like "The Price is Right", isn't it?

I'm going to take a contrarian stance - Gore 52%, Bush 48%.

I'd better say no more, or Bob R. will be loading up the pickup with his entire arsenal and heading for Connecticut.

----------


## Steve Machol

Well, the only thing I'd change from my original prediction is that I'd put Ralph Nader ahead of Pat Buchanan.  Nader's campaign seems to be picking up steam and enthusiasm in the West, while Buchanan is floundering.  In fact, California has just kicked Mr. B. off the ballot!

------------------
 
OptiBoard Administrator

----------


## Pete Hanlin

> <FONT COLOR=#FF0000>"In fact, California has just kicked Mr. B. off the ballot!</FONT>


That's too bad, Steve...  Now you'll have to write him in!  Heh, heh- actually, I'm looking forward to the difference a third party candidate might make this election!  

Go Nader...  I think he might actually get about 7-8% of the vote.  The beautiful part is he gives those Dems who are still not cozy with Gore somewhere to go.  For the Republicans, its their turn to chant "Fredricksburg, Fredricksburg, Fredricksburg..." (any former history majors wanna explain the historical significance of that statement?).

GOP~ete
PS- BTW, you can forget everything I said about the press being "somewhat fair" this time around.  Looks like Algore is going to get the usual support from the national networks.

Pete

----------


## mikeh

I've been having a chuckle over the flap concerning GW's stage aside about the guy from the NY Times being an "a------." If GW had said something nice about him he probably would have been fired. It wouldn't be fit for the liberal voice of the left to have a Republican say anything good about one of their people. As it is, he'll probably get a big raise.

----------


## EYERX

I STILL SAY HOWARD STERN IS A SHOE IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Carol D

Whenever my husband and I head out to the firing range with our 8year old daughter, 2 handguns and her BB rifle, we take the opportunity to discuss with her the importance of rights, responsibilities, politics, and civic duty. Every night when we gather for our bedtime prayers, we add " GOD bless George Bush and protect our 2nd Amendment."
There's no doubt GW will carry here in Texas. I hope the rest of your prediction holds true.

Carol (don't even think about breaking into my home) D

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I've never mentioned it, but as you may have guessed- I'm not _really_ an optician at all! (After all, would a _real_ optician like polycarb and have LASIK???  :) )

Anyway, my _real_ job is with a special GOP investigative task force (founded by Richard Nixon, of course  ;) ).  We plant bugs in various locations to help keep a "pulse" on the Democratic process.

We have been picking up several strange, and hereunto unheard, conversations lately.  Consider this one we received from a dorm room in a Northeastern university (the names have been changed to protect the openminded- lest our government's liberal thought controllers search them out for "re-education.").

Joe: "I've been thinking about voting for G.W..."
Tim: "But Joe!  Don't you remember what our sociology prof said yesterday?  The Republicans want to pollute our environment and subjugate all minorities!"
Joe: "I know, I know... but something tells me Professor Kennedy might not be telling us the whole truth.  I mean, do you really beleive a political party would be bent on destroying our country?"
Tim: "I don't know- everything's too confusing for us to grasp.  That's why we're here at school.  And the fella from NPR said..."
Joe: "Yeah, that's another thing that puzzles me.  If NPR is funded by public dollars, why are they so one sided all the time?  Seems to me there's something wrong here."
Tim: "Critical thinking has never been one of my strong suits, Joe.  Al Gore says I should let the government think for me... that's why they're called 'public servants,' after all."
Joe: "Well, I'M gonna vote for Bush!"
(Transmission became unintelligble at this point, but it sounded like a door was broken in and someone said the phrase "thought police, put the book down sir...")

Yet another interesting intercept comes from a major news network's HQ...
Don Blather: "Who authorized the release of these poll numbers?!?"
Aide: "Why, what's wrong with them?  They look accurate..."
Blather: "That's NOT the point!  They show Bush AHEAD!  We don't DO that here..."
Aide: "What's 'that,' report the news?"
Blather: "Very funny.  You know what I mean.  The American public doesn't understand how important it is that Al Gore be elected!  We have to 'help' them make the best choice for them.  It's our duty!"
Aide: "But Don, almost ALL the polls show Mr. Bush ahead..."
Blather: "You really haven't been here that long, have you?  Just call up a few people on this list and ask them if they would rather have Al Gore win the Presidency or see George Bush defeated.  When you get a margin for Al Gore, just give me the figures and I'll 'report' them."
Aide: "Okay Don, but I thought..."
Blather: "You THOUGHT!  Get this man outta here, he's one of THEM!"
Aide: "No please, don't fire me... I promise, I'll never think again!"
Blather: "Fine, but this is your last chance.  Now go out and find some 'people on the street' who think they think that the Republicans are solely responsible for our national debt, global warming, gun violence, and a few other things of your own choosing... think you can manage that???"
Aide: "I'll try, but they're getting harder to find..."
Blather: "Try Massachusetts, heck they've re-elected Senator Ted so many times, they must actually ENJOY overtaxation!"

You can do it America!  Keep thinking for yourselves.  THINK about what algore is saying, then make the informed choice- BUSH!
(If you must, go ahead and choose the lesser of two evils and vote Nader... that's one less vote for algore  ;) ).

GOP~ete

----------


## EyeManFla

Is Pat Paulson running again or is he dead? For that matter, would anybody notice.

Just think, if Teddy had gotten elected in '72, he would have been long since dead and spared the country 30 years of his nonsense. (ok, that was in bad taste, I feel so ashamed)

----------


## Darris Chambless

Well Pete,

I honestly believe that if Sam Donaldson had the chance he would either a) Marry algore or b) have algore's children. Are they one of those or are they one of THEM!  :)

As to the secret tapes you have for us here I would have to say it's no secret that the liberal press is on the side of algore. They want algore. They need algore. They LOVE algore. They want to get so close to algore that they end up becoming one with the algore. Algore is and always will be. He has always been here, since the dawn of time. Hey that sounds like a movie.

Don't miss the terror. The most freightening movie of the decade. It is sure to make your skin crawl and send tingling up and down your spine. Paramount Pictures presents: 

"The Algore!" 

"As a child Al Gore was a happy, carefree, tabbacco picking child from a mediocre/disfunctional family. He never knew of the transformation he would make as he reached puberty after being ubducted by liberalosuarusian an interplanetary people bent on the destruction of the human race by turning them all into trees. He would become Algore of the Forest People. Feeding on leaves and the occasional Vegan filet mignon he would mutate all of those he comes into contact with. Could it be YOU next?"

Coming soon to an America near you. Don't miss "The Algore" (SCREAM!!!!)

Love always,

Darris "The Sensative Nakkid Man" Chambless

PS. What difference does it make? What difference does it make? What difference does it make? What difference does it make?What difference does it make? What difference does it make?What difference does it make? What difference does it make? What difference does it make?What difference does it make? What difference does it make? I'm a zombi of Captain Jim Howdy so I think I'm safe from the grip of "The Algore"

----------


## jason02215

I'm moving back to Canada if Bush wins.

------------------
jason Boucher
Practice Manager
Cambridge Hospital Eye Center
Eye Consultants of Cambridge

----------


## EyeManFla

> Originally posted by jason02215:
> _I'm moving back to Canada if Bush wins.
> 
> _



OK !!!!!!!

----------

